# Decided to have a play with Plasti Dip



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Decided to spray my Audi rings, TT badge and (petrol cap inspired by ukoslov's ) using Plasti Dip...

I am quite pleased with the results..


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow that does look seriously good!

Need some black on the wheels now too!

Hope the BE TT comes like that!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Very tastefully done indeed. Great work.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

aquazi said:


> Wow that does look seriously good!
> 
> Need some black on the wheels now too!
> 
> ...





TRTT said:


> Very tastefully done indeed. Great work.


Than you both, much appreciated... :wink:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Subtle. Nice. I like that, yes. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Had to log in simply to comment on this. Looks seriously good and I think it compliments the plain black look of the S-line really well. Don't think it would work on my TTS with all the chrome!


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually surprised how well it works especially with the privacy glass


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Mr R said:


> Subtle. Nice. I like that, yes. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers Mr R... :wink:



35mphspeedlimit said:


> Had to log in simply to comment on this. Looks seriously good and I think it compliments the plain black look of the S-line really well. Don't think it would work on my TTS with all the chrome!


Much appreciated, your TTS is quality anyway..  [


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

deeve said:


> Actually surprised how well it works especially with the privacy glass


Thanks, I think the privacy glass compliments the tweaks...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

LOVE it, great work!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Sherry13, your TTS is something very special, love the colour and spec..

Could of done with your car cover to keep down the overspray..


----------



## michaelw90 (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks great. I'm looking at picking mine up next week hopefully and was already looking at doing this hah. Just curious, how did you do the petrol cap? Did you remove it from the car & do it, or do it in situ?

For the rings, I'm guessing you took them off & reapplied with some emblem adhesive?

Personally, it looks awesome, but might just look slightly better without the TT - but that's just me liking the balanced look.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The black rings etc go really well with white - did it on my Mk2.
I was a bit dubious about doing the filler cap but the way you've done it is really classy. Looks top notch and now it a bit different from everyone elses on the road.


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks great....i see you did your garage door handles with the same stuff?? h ah


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Really stands out. Looks great.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks great 
Have you thought about doing the TT letters on the fuel cap

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

michaelw90 said:


> Looks great. I'm looking at picking mine up next week hopefully and was already looking at doing this hah. Just curious, how did you do the petrol cap? Did you remove it from the car & do it, or do it in situ?
> 
> For the rings, I'm guessing you took them off & reapplied with some emblem adhesive?
> 
> Personally, it looks awesome, but might just look slightly better without the TT - but that's just me liking the balanced look.


Cheers, I did the petrol cap in situ and it wasn't any easy job. The rings were also done in situ, the beauty of using Plasti dip is you mask the surrounding area and after 5 coats you let it dry and then peel from the edge and it will cut around the lines of the rings, there are lots of tutorials on youtube.

Yeah, I also thought the same about the TT emblem...



ReTTro fit said:


> Looks great Have you thought about doing the TT letters on the fuel cap On iPhone using Tapacrap


Thanks, the TT letters would be a nightmare to do...



jjg said:


> Really stands out. Looks great.


 :wink:


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> The black rings etc go really well with white - did it on my Mk2.
> I was a bit dubious about doing the filler cap but the way you've done it is really classy. Looks top notch and now it a bit different from everyone elses on the road.


Cheers, yeah I also did similar with my MK2,.. 



jjg said:


> Really stands out. Looks great.


Much appreciated..



ricey90 said:


> Looks great....i see you did your garage door handles with the same stuff?? h ah


Lol.. No they were black anyway..


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

I seem to be getting a little bit obsessed with this Plasti Dip, I decided to spray my Audi (cup holder, ashtray, coin holder) to match the contrast of the fuel cap...


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

In relation to michaelw90's view of possibly removing the TT badge to make it more balanced.

What are people views on this, as I am seriously considering it...


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

what's that 'S' on the MMI controller?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Mr R said:


> what's that 'S' on the MMI controller?


For S-line of course, Mr R...  :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Matthaus said:


> In relation to michaelw90's view of possibly removing the TT badge to make it more balanced.
> 
> What are people views on this, as I am seriously considering it...


I kept the rings and the TT on the back of mine. I took the TFSI off as I couldn't get black letters to replace them. Wasn't sure at first leaving the TT, a bit imbalanced, but I'm happy with it now as it is.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > In relation to michaelw90's view of possibly removing the TT badge to make it more balanced.
> ...


Looking good... I may just take them off to see and if I prefer them on I will just put them back on.. Still not quite shaw.. :roll:


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Matthaus said:


> I seem to be getting a little bit obsessed with this Plasti Dip, I decided to spray my Audi (cup holder, ashtray, coin holder) to match the contrast of the fuel cap...


That's interesting - my TT Sline Roadster doesn't have the Sline logo on the MMI - it has the normal Sline logo on the door seals, the steering wheel, the gear stick and the seats but not on the MMI controller...


----------



## michaelw90 (Sep 21, 2015)

Having the S on the MMI controller knob would annoy me - trying to always make sure it's the correct way round + perfectly straight. Haha


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

michaelw90 said:


> Having the S on the MMI controller knob would annoy me - trying to always make sure it's the correct way round + perfectly straight. Haha


Lol - you have a good point there  :lol:


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

That's interesting - my TT Sline Roadster doesn't have the Sline logo on the MMI - it has the normal Sline logo on the door seals, the steering wheel, the gear stick and the seats but not on the MMI controller...[/quote]

Doesn't come as standard.. 



Legin1 said:


> michaelw90 said:
> 
> 
> > Having the S on the MMI controller knob would annoy me - trying to always make sure it's the correct way round + perfectly straight. Haha
> ...


Ha, ha, a little bit OCD then?....


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Matthaus said:


> That's interesting - my TT Sline Roadster doesn't have the Sline logo on the MMI - it has the normal Sline logo on the door seals, the steering wheel, the gear stick and the seats but not on the MMI controller...


Doesn't come as standard.. 



Legin1 said:


> michaelw90 said:
> 
> 
> > Having the S on the MMI controller knob would annoy me - trying to always make sure it's the correct way round + perfectly straight. Haha
> ...


Ha, ha, a little bit OCD then?.... [/quote]

Lololololol - yeah, just a little... :lol:


----------

